# Salt lamp effects?



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi All,
My mom recently purchased one of those Himalayan Salt Lamps that are supposed to increase the number of negative ions in a room and subsequently improve allergies, concentration and a host of other ailments.

My question is, can this be harmful to my cockatiel in any way? It is supposed to only emit negative ions, and is made from salt. She hasn't used it yet, but I want to make sure it will be safe for my fid. 

Any insight or recommendations are appreciated, thanks in advance!

~LoveBilly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have found 

http://vickishealinghaven.com/forum/index.php?topic=420.0

also... 

Try one of these lamps and you will want one for each room of your home. I have definitely noticed the air quality improve since having this salt lamp, having parakeets, and a cockatiel, has also seem to control having less dander in the air. I now have 3 lamps so far and plan on more for every room. http://reviews.walmart.com/1336/10824193/himalayan-ionic-natural-salt-lamp-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I believe that an ioniser is not good for birds respiratory systems. It is fine for people but not the birds.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm... why is it not good for birds? Would it be alright if it was in another room?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I tried searching for the info on ionizers and birds and can't dind it. Humans/mamals have lings and bird breathe by several air sacs connected throughout their body like bellows. The ionized particles can cause damage and/or scaring to the air sacs over a period of time.

It would be fine in another room that the bird is not exposed to it.


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

According to several websites, they do not produce ozone, which is harmful and is produced by electric ionizers... so maybe this is safer for animals in general?


----------



## LoveBilly (Dec 4, 2008)

ok, thanks srtiels. I will make sure its in another room!


----------

